# Buying new Laptop (Gaming, college, etc)



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum, but to my knowledge this was the best out there.

I'm looking to buy a new laptop. I wish to spend under $1,600 and if possible I'd like it to be able to handle most of today's games. I'm not looking for cutting edge because I cannot really afford that, instead I'm looking for a laptop that can run most of today's games with good performance on high. I'm going to college this fall and I need to keep the price around $1,600.

I can do the searching myself, but if you have any recommendations for models, etc. that'd be great.

Thank You.


----------



## jumbo1990ny (Jun 18, 2008)

try cyberpowerpc.com, buyxg, or ibuypower.com....they build computers and laptops...but in my opinion buyxg is better out of the 3.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

Well, I just saw a Gateway with a 8800m in it selling at best buy for 1050 or so...just look for good graphics really...any of the good brands make good gaming laptops...


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

I looked on a few websites and became a bit worried when none of them talked about their GPU. One said Intel Accelerated Graphics and I almost puked.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

With any laptop, it's the GPU that is always the limiting factor as far as gaming goes. If a company doesn't make a big deal about graphics, definitely avoid them like the plague. Last time I checked, the best mobile graphics was the nVidia 8800m GTX. That'll run anything, just that pesky little problem of price.

Looking around NewEgg a bit, and there are a few with decent graphics. Price will always be the prob, you can get dual 8600m GT's in SLI, but you're looking a lot of money. The best looking one (to me) in a decent price range was this Asus http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220308
However, it's a 15.4 inch screen, better for battery life and lugging about, but, a 17 would be nicer for gaming. 
Always a tough decision, there are a lot of options out there.


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

Would Newegg be the best site to search on or should I look at the manufactures site first?

This is towards the higher end of what I'm willing to spend but it has the 17 inch screen. I have no clue how good the GPU is though. Read below.

I've been out of the computer market for some time. I used to know what was hot, what fit what needs, but I no longer know this stuff and for laptops it's a whole new world. To help set me straight what is top of the line for laptops GPU wise and what is the bare minimum I should want for a GPU in my laptop?


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...=product&tab=2&id=1204332501169#productdetail

If the link is bad: Model: P-6860FX | SKU: 8780198

Something for a little more:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834114446


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

But rmemeber you're compromising battery power for GFX, even when not gaming. my laptop is an HP 8915nr and I get right around 3 hours on an 8 cell battery with a 7800m or something like that, just browsing internet and having display backlight all the way down. Using external monitor (closing lid while plugged in and using synergy KM switch) I only get about 4 hours.


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

That's true...if you get a cheap laptop, then you get no battery life (I have a cheapo gateway laptop that I'm lucky to get 3 hrs out of). If you get a desktop replacement, no battery life (friend's old P4 laptop...yeah a desktop P4 stuck in a laptop). 

But hey, it's still a heck of a lot more mobile than my desktop right?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

mine's a desktop replacement 17". So yea, 3-4 hours is right on target, but still, more gfx = less battery.


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm thinking about getting that $1199 laptop from Asus (listed above). Any other recommendations before I order? I'd like to spend a tad less money so any last minute help would be awesome.

I gotta order soon as school is around the corner.


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

i must say i was looking at the ASUS as well. It looks beautiful. Go for it


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

Any other laptops equivalent to the Asus? The asus is now discontinued...


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

I was highly impressed with this one.
Another Asus, but with 9500 graphics. very cool - read the reviews. crysis and cod4 without problems on high settings.
EDIT: and it's $100+ cheaper


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

The new computer has a 2 ghz Intel 2 Duo Core Processor.

Is this equivelant to a much faster single core processer?

I know 2 ghz for a single core isn't too fast.


----------



## aarono (Jul 22, 2004)

Splurge? Get an extra year out of it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220366


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

It should be just fine. It will be faster than a single-core since almost all games will soon be dual core, as only a few are now, but you don't want games programmed for dual-cores running in single core. Sure, you can go for the splurge and get maybe another half a year or so (year extra is kind of stretching it) but I love that 1300$ one anyway. Doesn't hurt at all that the gfx is 9600 not a 9500, and the 260mhz faster cores are very nice as well.
Your decision, but for a truly solid compy I would personally go with the one I posted, save $300, and upgrade a little sooner than you would otherwise. Just me, but I would rather buy cheaper things more often than nicer things less often.
Sorry for making a tough decision even tougher


----------

